# GE Washer Very Loud Grinding Noise



## jfrotten (Aug 14, 2011)

Sounds like your transmission needs to be replaced... If you can't do it yourself it will run you about the cost of a new washer...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I was sure hoping it would be a bearing or something simple. If it is the trans that boat anchor is gone. Thanks for the information.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Missing some of the model #.
http://www.repairclinic.com/RepairH...pSRTU1NTBLSVdX/GE-Washer-is-making-loud-noise


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link Joe, that is the only model numbers on the machine, I will check it out and see what I can find.

If you can imagine galled metals grinding against each other, kinda like metal to metal brakes on a car but much much much louder, that would be close, it hurts your ears.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Many times I've seen it just be something metal stuck in the front of back sealing area.
Coin, keys, nail, ECT.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

joecaption said:


> Many times I've seen it just be something metal stuck in the front of back sealing area.
> Coin, keys, nail, ECT.


I hope that is what it is, it sounds like it is going to wear a hole through the tub.


----------



## thefixer56 (Feb 23, 2014)

Well, it's not the transmission because this washer does not have one. Run washer with front panel removed and observe under the tub assembly while it's running to see if parts of the assembly are rubbing on the bottom panel of the washer. This washer is prone to the sagging apron problem for which there is a service bulletin and fix. You would need the kit part number WH49X10065. Another possibility if the assembly is rubbing the bottom panel is the suspension rods may need to be replaced or one of them has come loose. You can see the front two rods and how they are attached to the tub support. Check all four of them to make sure they are in place.

Eric


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

thefixer56 said:


> Well, it's not the transmission because this washer does not have one. Run washer with front panel removed and observe under the tub assembly while it's running to see if parts of the assembly are rubbing on the bottom panel of the washer. This washer is prone to the sagging apron problem for which there is a service bulletin and fix. You would need the kit part number WH49X10065. Another possibility if the assembly is rubbing the bottom panel is the suspension rods may need to be replaced or one of them has come loose. You can see the front two rods and how they are attached to the tub support. Check all four of them to make sure they are in place.
> 
> Eric


Thanks Eric, I really appreciate the information. Got a question, I have read how to get the top clips off the front of the washing machine to remove the front. They say to use a putty knife and bump the clip, another place says to push the clip down. Neither one works for me. I know for a fact pushing down won't work because of the way the clip is made. I can see the clip by raising the top a little.


----------



## thefixer56 (Feb 23, 2014)

Push hard straight in with the putty knife while pulling gently on the panel.

Eric


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

thefixer56 said:


> Push hard straight in with the putty knife while pulling gently on the panel.
> 
> Eric


Eric, I tried that, the apron had bent so bad most of the weight of the works inside were resting on the two clips. I finally got the front off and see what the problem is, here is how it is explained.

_Sagging Apron

On GE HydroWave washers sometimes the apron will sag. This will cause the bottom of the motor bracket to rub the bottom of the washer causing it to be noisy mainly on large loads. Another indication that you have this problem is that the front of the washer doesn’t stay on or won’t go on. 

The apron is the metal bracket that extends from one side of the washer case to the other holding the washer tub up. To repair this you must install a Cover and Front Apron Bracket Repair Kit part number WH49X10065 Order for white color models and WH49X10066 Order for bisque color models. You will need a drill and a 1/8-inch bit. Instructions should come with the part. Also note that you will be replacing the top, which has the model/serial number tag. Don’t forget to transfer the tag from the old top to the new top. 

As a side note this is a factory defect that I firmly believe that GE should repair for free. I recommend giving GE a call to see what they will do for you if you have this “sagging apron issue”

_

I looked it up and these parts cost $65 plus shipping. We should not have to pay for a factory defect we are contacting the manufacturer on this one. I can fix it in a couple different ways but we want the modified parts to fix it with.

The mounts that hang down under the motor that the shipping rod goes through has worn holes all the way through the bottom of the bottom of the washer. Here are a few pictures of what is wrong. 

I appreciate your help more than you know.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

In the pictures above on the sides you can see how the side of the case was bent in, the one of the outside shows how it had rolled the side of the case over and actually tore it. Here is one more picture of where the flanges on the bottom of the motor had worn through the bottom.


----------



## thefixer56 (Feb 23, 2014)

Yep, figured that was the problem and you should certainly complain to GE about it and they should take care of it for you.

Eric


----------



## SnoBird (Nov 27, 2006)

We had a similar sound in a GE washer--was a coin in the pump. No screen between tub and pump.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If they won't let us have the parts for the modification, I have a plan to do some jury rigging that should take care of the problem for good. I am going to go ahead and do that so we can finish washing clothes hopefully tomorrow. I will let you know how it goes.

I really do appreciate all the help and for your time to help me out, maybe I can return the favor some day.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I got the washer fixed today and it works like a charm, smooth. The parts they have to replace the messed up parts will not be as strong as I made ours today. The tub is firmly supported and will last as long or longer than the machine will, I took a couple more pictures showing how flimsy the washer was built. here is the damage.


----------



## Nicka (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi BigJim what did you exactly do to fix the problem?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nicka said:


> Hi BigJim what did you exactly do to fix the problem?


Nicka, the best I remember I made a bracket that would support the works so that metal part didn't rub any more. We finally junked the washer. I hope you aren't having that problem.


----------

